# Memorial Day Orlando Fishing Report



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

*
Memorial Day Orlando Fishing Report*

This weekend try to take a few moments to consider all those people who made the ultimate sacrifice defending our way of life. Because Monday is Memorial Day, we have the Memorial Day Orlando fishing report this week.

If you have a few extra moments in there, please say a prayer for both Steve Baker and TC Howard, both of whom are battling illness and could use a spiritual hand.

Still trying to sell that aluminum EZ Loader trailer- Details at this link- http://www.spottedtail.com/sale-rebuilt-aluminum-ez-loader-trailer/

*OK, Fishing!*

On Monday long-time friend Tammy Wilson joined me out on the Atlantic. Our goal was to hook into a couple of those mongo jack crevalle with flies. Last week when all those fish were out there the wind was from the west. Monday it was from the northeast. Not only was the Mitzi at or slightly beyond its design capacity for the waves, most of the fish were gone. We saw two small groups of fish, got one lame shot that did not work, and got a good, old-fashioned skunking. Ouch.

The wind was out of the east the remainder of the week, making the ocean an impossibility for the Mitzi.

Thursday Scott Radloff and I went kayak fishing on Mosquito Lagoon. The east wind was not our friend, but we managed four redfish between us. I even selfied myself with one that got fooled with a black bunny leech. The water is still brown and disgusting looking.









Scott does quite a bit of work in Sarasota. He asked me not to disclose the place we kayak fished on Friday. While the fishing was not red-hot, we did get some nice fish. I even managed to fool a snook on a redfish worm, and selfied myself again! Can't say the water looked much better there, either.









Still have open days this month. Give me a call if you want to go fishing!

And that is the Memorial Day Orlando fishing report from Spotted Tail. Please enjoy the weekend safely!

Life is great and I love my work!

Life is short- Go Fishing!

John Kumiski
www.spottedtail.com
http://www.spottedtail.com/blog
www.johnkumiski.com
www.rentafishingbuddy.com
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/jkumiski 


*All content in this blog, including writing and photos, copyright John Kumiski 2016. All rights are reserved.*


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah man, post it up!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Capt. John Kumiski said:


> *Memorial Day Orlando Fishing Report*
> 
> This weekend try to take a few moments to consider all those people who made the ultimate sacrifice defending our way of life. Because Monday is Memorial Day, we have the Memorial Day Orlando fishing report this week.
> 
> ...


I salute you John I will spend Memorial Day with my Marine brother in law who fought in Vietnam


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

i return the salute, sir


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Prayers to all families who lost a loved one in service to our country. Remembering those who gave the ultimate sacrifice. I lost my only brother in Viet Nam and miss him EVERY day. God bless this great U.S.A. and those who serve !!!


----------

